# Smoking woods in Trinidad & Tobago



## francis1979 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi smoking meat forums
I am from Trinidad and Tobago (Caribbean) and recently acquired a stick smoker.

The typical woods used in the USA for smoking meat is not available in my country.
I am investigating alternative types and would like to obtain feedback from members located in Caribbean, Central and South America as to local species used for smoking wood as I have been finding some data which is difficult to verify that some local woods may not be beneficial to your health when using.
However, in most cases I am unable to find scientific data to back-up the claims.

Anyone ever tried using the following:

West Indian or Cuban Mahogany (not mountain mahogany from California). (Concerns with sawdust being harmful)
Tonka bean or cumaru tree (dipteryx odorata). (Any concerns of coumarin being released onto meat)
Mango (concerns of sap being toxic)
Tabebuia Rosea/ Pink Poui/ Rosy Trumpert Tree / Appamat / Apamate
Any other recommendations?

p.s. Most people state that fruit or nut trees are a safe bet; but it is difficult to find large fruit or nut trees which people are willing to cut for smoking meat. e.g., citrus trees


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!!

I don't have all the answers to your questions but I would definitely avoid the mahogany wood.
Many  hard woods are acceptable.. avoid anything that's considered a soft wood or anything with a lot of sap or "tar" in the wood.

The mango interests me as other  "fruit" woods are perfect for smoking .. I see via Google search that you can buy mango wood chips for smoking... so there shouldn't be an issue with it.

Hopefully others will have more knowledge for you!


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!  I have some old friends on the island from my days working in the cruise industry.  I am now imagining some Trinidadian cuisine smoked - boy that sounds good.

Can you get Pimento wood?  I believe that is regularly used as a smoke wood Caribbean, though not sure if it is available as far South as T&T.


----------



## francis1979 (Jun 10, 2021)

Pimento wood is not found in Trinidad. It is popular in Jamaica and gives jerk its authentic flavor.  Would love to get my hand on some though. 
thanks for feedback


----------



## kruizer (Jun 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 10, 2021)

What about cashew wood or any other wood from a nut tree


----------



## francis1979 (Jun 10, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> What about cashew wood or any other wood from a nut tree


There is cashew trees on the island in limited quantities since it is not very popular. The owners of the trees are not selling them.

I am also thinking of smoking meat commercially; so need to get a wood easily available . E.g. mango since it very popular amd always being trimmed or cut down

thanks for reply.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 10, 2021)

I know this is a super old thread but looks like there is some good info on mango...






						mango wood
					

Was just wondering if mango wood be good for smoking. my neighbor has a tree she wants cut down because its grown to close to her house. thinking i could take the bigger pieces season it then use next year some time. I have no problem getting kiawe wood to smoke with and that is also free. was...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




My personal suggestion would be to burn some and throw something in the smoker at the same time and see how you like it!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 10, 2021)

francis1979 said:


> Hi smoking meat forums
> I am from Trinidad and Tobago (Caribbean) and recently acquired a stick smoker.
> 
> The typical woods used in the USA for smoking meat is not available in my country.
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I believe Coconut Palm wood and Coconut hulls are a completely viable option for you. Not sure if there are lots of trees/wood available all the time but the coconut hulls should be.

I believe people in the Philippines cook with that quite often but be sure to double check on using coconut wood/hulls  :)


----------

